# 360 degree eye mech.



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anybody have a good link to build your own 360 degree eye mechanisms?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You want the eyes to spin around to the back of the head? Or do you mean you want a 2 axis eye set-up?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

2 axis eye setup.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

How about using this as an example?
http://www.androidworld.com/prod31.htm


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats the idea I'm looking for; but are there any how-to's that anybody knows of?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Take a look at this simple setup...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6400&page=4


----------

